# Ici



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

I have just been told our property tax is set to double!


----------



## thevale (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

it's not correct. There was a tax called ICI that has been suspended (in 2009 I think). This year 2012 a new similar tax has been introduced. This new tax is called IMU. You should be able to calculate it using this website: w w w.calcoloimu.it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

thevale said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's not correct. There was a tax called ICI that has been suspended (in 2009 I think). This year 2012 a new similar tax has been introduced. This new tax is called IMU. You should be able to calculate it using this website: w w w.calcoloimu.it.
> 
> Hope this helps


Not only that. According to last year's law, the council (Comune) can re-estimate the value of the property. It's quite possible that many would have to pay twice as much as the ICI they used to pay.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

Gioppino said:


> Not only that. According to last year's law, the council (Comune) can re-estimate the value of the property. It's quite possible that many would have to pay twice as much as the ICI they used to pay.


Our village upped the rate 90% for second homes. We are calculated on the new appraisal which was done when we bought the house in 2005 so are ok there.
Primary houses went up 50%.


----------

